# I hesitated for a second and almost accepted the job proposal



## Oceanboy

Hello friends,

I m trying to translate the following.

I hesitated for a second and almost accepted the new job proposal.

Ich habe kurz zögerte und den Jobangebot nehmen.

Thanks a lot for your help!

More context * 

This person has already a job but a new job proposal came up with better pay


----------



## Kajjo

_Ich habe eine Sekunde gezögert und hätte das neue Jobangebot fast angenommen.
Ich habe kurz/etwas gezögert und hätte das neue Jobangebot fast angenommen.

_


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann auch sagen:

_Ich habe kurz gezögert und das neue Jobangebot beinahe angenommen._

"Beinahe angenommen" ist hier real, die Grundbedeutung ist "nicht angenommen".

In Kajjos Satz wird ausgedrückt, dass es irreal ist, deshalb Konjunktiv 2:
_Ich habe eine Sekunde gezögert und *hätte* das neue Jobangebot fast angenommen._

Der gleiche Sachverhalt wird von einem anderen Standpunkt aus beschrieben.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Beinahe angenommen" ist hier real, die Grundbedeutung ist "nicht angenommen".
> 
> In Kajjos Satz wird ausgedrückt, dass es irreal ist, deshalb Konjunktiv 2:
> _Ich habe eine Sekunde gezögert und *hätte* das neue Jobangebot fast angenommen._


Zwischen "fast" und "beinahe" sehe ich keinen Unterschied und wenn man das Angebot nicht angenommen hat (egal ob "beinahe/fast" oder "nach reiflicher Überlegung"), dann muss der Irrealis stehen, also der Konjunktiv II. 

Richtig wäre der Indikativ zum Beispiel mit "nicht":

_Ich habe eine Sekunde gezögert, aber habe (dann) das neue Jobangebot (doch lieber) nicht angenommen._
_= Ich habe eine Sekunde gezögert, aber habe dann das neue Jobangebot abgelehnt._


----------



## Hutschi

Die Definition laut Duden "richtiges und gutes Deutsch" sagt:
Irrealis:


> Als Irrealis bezeichnet man einen Konditionalsatz (Bedingungssatz), bei dem ausdrücklich vorausgesetzt wird, dass der vom Nebensatz bezeichnete Sachverhalt nicht eingetreten ist.
> Beim Irrealis stehen sowohl der Hauptsatz als auch der Nebensatz im Konjunktiv Plusquamperfekt. Beispiel: Hättest du etwas gesagt, wäre sie geblieben.



"Beinahe" statt "fast" habe ich wegen des Klanges vorgezogen.

Nun zur Analyse:

_Ich habe kurz gezögert und das neue Jobangebot beinahe angenommen._
Warum sollte ich das in Zweifel ziehen?
Hier trifft keine der Duden-Definitionen zu.
Der Sachverhalt, den ich ausgedrückt habe, trifft zu. Es trifft ausdrücklich zu, dass ich das Angebot beinahe=fast=nicht angenommen habe. Real ist, dass ich das Angebot nicht angenommen habe. Es ist also kein Irrealis. (Die Frage nach Haupt- oder Nebensatz oder Bedingungssatz stellt sich damit erst gar nicht, wenn der Sachverhalt bereits real ist.)

 ---
In meinem Beispiel wäre ein Irrealis: Ich hätte das Angebot beinahe nicht angenommen, hätte ich nicht nachgedacht. = Ich habe es angenommen. Dass ich es nicht angenommen habe, ist damit irreal, trifft nicht zu.

---
Ich verstehe nicht, was daran so schwierig ist.

Edit - Zusatz:
PS: (ebenda, Stichwort "Indikativ")


> Der Indikativ wird verwendet, wenn die Gültigkeit des vom Satz bezeichneten Sachverhalts nicht thematisiert bzw. in Zweifel gezogen werden soll. [...]


Sachverhalt: Ich habe das Angebot beinahe/fast/nicht  angenommen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Der Sachverhalt, den ich ausgedrückt habe, trifft zu.


Das ist dein logischer Denkfehler. Du überinterpretierst das Adverb. Dein Argumentieren mit dem Duden ist schön und gut, aber man muss den Inhalt halt auch richtig verstehen.

_Ich habe das Angebot (später/danach/sofort/doch) angenommen.
= Ich habe das Angebot angenommen. <Verb im Indikativ>_

aber:

_Ich hätte das Angebot fast/beinahe angenommen._
= _Ich habe das Angebot nicht angenommen.
= Ich hätte es angenommen, aber habe es dann doch nicht angenommen.
_
Seltsamerweise kommt du mit dem verneinten Satz zum richtigen Ergebnis. Alleine das zeigt doch schon, dass du falsch liegst.

_Ich hätte das Angebot beinahe nicht angenommen.
= Ich habe das Angebot angenommen._

Warum ist hier deiner Argumentation zufolge nicht auch möglich:

_Ich habe das Angebot beinahe nicht angenommen. <formal falsch; hier müsste "hätte" stehen>_
_= Ich habe das Angebot angenommen._

Mit dem "nicht" siehst du die Lage richtig, ohne "nicht" lässt du dich durch das "beinahe" irritieren.


----------



## Hutschi

Natürlich ist auch möglich:
_Ich hätte das Angebot beinahe nicht angenommen.
= Ich habe das Angebot angenommen._

Es hängt doch davon ab, ob etwas bezweifelt wird. Und ob es ein Bedingungssatz ist.

Wir haben im Original aber gar keine Bedingung. Wir haben im Originalsatz nur Fakten.

Bedingungen werden erst durch den Konjunktiv zugefügt, ohne sie explizit zu nennen.

Also:

Klarer Fakt - betonter klarer Fakt - nicht wichtig, ob es ein klarer Fakt ist: -> Indikativ

Ich habe das Angebot angenommen.
Ich habe das Angebot beinahe nicht angenommen.
Ich habe das Angebot nicht angenommen.
Konditionälsatz, Zweifel bzw. Bedingungen:
Hier trifft dann die Dudendefinition zu: Konditionalsatz, irreal, denn ich habe nicht länger überlegt.

(Edit: Yoda hat korrigiert, danke. (siehe #8)

Ich hätte das Angebot angenommen, wenn ich länger überlegt hätte.
Ich hätte das Angebot beinahe nicht angenommen, wenn ich länger überlegt hätte.
Ich hätte das Angebot nicht angenommen, wenn ich länger überlegt hätte. 

Es hängt also davon ab, ob die Bedingung eingetreten ist oder nicht.

_I hesitated for a second and almost accepted the new job proposal._

Hier haben wir nur eine Verknüpfung zweier Fakten.

Implizit könnte man _I hesitated for a second _ als implizite Bedingung annehmen, dann trifft Dein Satz zu:

_Ich habe eine Sekunde gezögert und hätte das neue Jobangebot fast angenommen (, hätte ich nicht gezögert/hätte ich länger überlegt).
Ich habe kurz/etwas gezögert und hätte das neue Jobangebot fast angenommen (, hätte ich nicht gezögert/hätte ich länger überlegt)._

Erst durch diese (implizite) Umformung zu einem Konditionalsatz wird der Konjunktiv II relevant. Unklar ist dabei, ob die Zeit zu kurz oder zu lang war, das spielt aber für die Form keine Rolle.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

›fast‹ oder ›beinahe‹ mit Indikativ scheint relativ selten zu sein. Es ist mir aber immerhin gelungen, ein Beispiel zu finden:


> Wir haben den Weg hierher beinahe nicht gefunden.
> canoonet - Adverb: Funktion





Hutschi said:


> Ich hätte das Angebot angenommen, wenn überlegt ich länger hätte.
> Ich hätte das Angebot beinahe nicht angenommen, wenn überlegt ich länger hätte.
> Ich hätte das Angebot nicht angenommen, wenn überlegt ich länger hätte.


Die Syntax ändern du musst. – Yoda


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Klarer Fakt - betonter klarer Fakt - nicht wichtig, ob es ein klarer Fakt ist: -> Indikativ


Du führst Leser mit diesen Regeln in die Irre. Der Indikativ ist unüblich und nicht folgerichtig. Mit "habe" ist der Titelsatz nicht idiomatisch. 



Schlabberlatz said:


> ›fast‹ oder ›beinahe‹ mit Indikativ scheint relativ selten zu sein.


Sehr selten und wenn, dann eher umgangssprachlich oder versehentlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Diese Regel ist nicht von mir, sondern "richtiges und gutes Deutsch".

_Ich habe schon beinahe geschlafen. -_ Indikativ.
_Ich hätte geschlafen, hättest du nicht geklingelt. - _Konjunktiv 2
_

Das Experiment ist fast gelungen. - Indikativ. Einfache Feststellung der Tatsache.
Das Experiment wäre bestimmt gelungen, wäre der Kolpen nicht geplatzt. - Konjunktiv 2
Das Experiment wäre fast gelungen, jedoch gab es einen Nebeneffekt. - Konjunktiv 2_

Du hast fast alles richtig.
Du hättest alles richtig, hättest du keinen Fehler gemacht. Konjunktiv.


Ganz normales Deutsch.

Ein Teil davon wird eher in einer Umgangssprachlichen Situation verwendet (schlafen), ein anderer z.B. als Protokoll.

Beachte: Umgangssprache ist keine falsche Sprache, auch keine falsche Standardsprache. Die angegebenen Formen sind standardsprachlich neutral und umgangssprachlich verwendbar.

Die Regeln sind sehr einfach.

Ich habe wesentliche Teile der Grammatik aus "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch" zitiert, leider sind die Abschnitte zu lang, um sie komplett zu zitieren. Der Eintrag zu Indikativ ist ebensowenig wie der zu "Irrealis" als umgangssprachlich gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ganz normales Deutsch.


Du vermischt hier mal wieder Fälle, die grundsätzlich verschieden sind -- deine wortwörtlichen Interpretationen und seltsame Logik helfen hier nicht weiter. Dein Berufen auf den Duden hätte nur dann Sinn, wenn du denn Sinn dahinter verständest. Es ist wirklich mühevoll.

Beachte, dass ich nicht kategorisch behaupte, dass "beinahe/fast" nicht mit Indikativ stehen können, sondern dass es im Titelsatz nicht möglich ist. Unterscheide folgende Fälle:

Indikativ, reale positive Aussage, "beinahe" im Sinne etwa von "annähernd":

_ Ich war beinahe fertig. 
 Ich hatte es fast geschafft.
 Sie war dieses Mal fast pünktlich._

Konjunktiv II, irreale Aussage, im Sinne einer paraphrasierten Negierung:

_ Ich habe das Angebot beinahe angenommen, aber...
 Ich hätte das Angebot beinahe angenommen,  aber...
= Ich habe es nicht angenommen._

Zu deinem neuen Beispiel. Es kommt darauf an, was man ausdrücken möchte:

_Das Experiment ist fast/ziemlich/ganz gut/halbwegs gelungen. <eine Abtönung von "gelungen">_
_Das Experiment wäre fast gelungen. <das Experiment ist_ _nicht gelungen_>

Aber ein Angebot, dass man "beinahe annimmt" ist eben nicht "etwas" oder "annähernd" angenommen, sondern abgelehnt. Hier ist keine Abtönung denkbar. "Beinahe" ist eine Umschreibung für "nicht". Es kann nur der Konjunktiv II stehen.


----------



## anahiseri

Ich finde, hier werden Haare gespalten, aber dennoch möchte ich meinen Senf dazugeben.



Hutschi said:


> Man kann auch sagen:
> 
> _Ich habe kurz gezögert und das neue Jobangebot beinahe angenommen._
> 
> "Beinahe angenommen" ist hier real, die Grundbedeutung ist "nicht angenommen".
> 
> In Kajjos Satz wird ausgedrückt, dass es irreal ist, deshalb Konjunktiv 2:
> _Ich habe eine Sekunde gezögert und *hätte* das neue Jobangebot fast angenommen._
> 
> D



Der zweite Satz ist laut Duden richtig, aber eigentlich paradox: wenn er inhaltlich irreal ist, dann ist es nicht der Fall, dass das Angebot fast (also gemäß der Grundbedeutung nicht) angenommen wurde. Es wurde also doch angenommen!!!!
Hm.


----------



## anahiseri

Kajjo said:


> _ Ich habe das Angebot beinahe angenommen, aber..._


willst Du alles Ernstes sagen, dass dieser Satz falsch ist?


----------



## Kajjo

anahiseri said:


> willst Du alles Ernstes sagen, dass dieser Satz falsch ist?


Selbstverständlich ist der Satz grammatisch falsch in dem Sinne, in dem wir ihn hier diskutieren.

_Ich habe das Angebot beinahe angenommen._

Der Satz könnte allenfalls dann korrekt sein, wenn man annähme, dass man sich mitten im Annahmeprozess befände und das Angebot schon so gut wie angenommen hat, es also wirklich eine Abtönung von "angenommen" wäre.

Soll der Satz aber bedeuten (siehe #1), dass man das Angebot in Wirklichkeit ablehnt, dann ist der Satz ungrammatisch und der Konjunktiv II müsste verwendet werden. Der Satz ist auch extrem nicht-idiomatisch, falls man bereits abgelehnt hat.


----------



## Hutschi

Bitte, zeige mir irgendeine Regel, die das unterstützt.

Es jedenfalls kein Vergleichssatz.


Kajjo said:


> Du vermischt hier mal wieder Fälle, die grundsätzlich verschieden sind -- deine wortwörtlichen Interpretationen und seltsame Logik helfen hier nicht weiter. Dein Berufen auf den Duden hätte nur dann Sinn, wenn du denn Sinn dahinter verständest. Es ist wirklich mühevoll.
> 
> ...



Wir haben einen einfachen Aussagesatz.
Noch einmal die einfache Regel:



> Der Indikativ wird verwendet, wenn die Gültigkeit des vom Satz bezeichneten Sachverhalts nicht thematisiert bzw. in Zweifel gezogen werden soll. [...]


 ebenda.

Der vom Satz thematisierte Sachverhalt ist, dass ich das Angebot nicht angenommen habe. "Beinahe" und "fast" sind eine Abstufung von "nicht".

"Beinahe" ist in dem Zusammenhang klar, aber "beinahe" und "fast" unterscheiden sich.
"Beinahe" bezieht sich fast immer auf den logischen Sachverhalt, "fast" bezieht sich auf den logischen Sachverhalt oder die Menge.

Man sieht das beim Minimalpaar: 

_Ich habe beinahe nichts gegessen. = Ich habe etwas gegessen. Aber beinahe hätte/hat das nicht geklappt. _
_Ich habe fast nichts gegessen. = Ich habe sehr wenig gegessen._

Alles sind einfache Tatsachen. In all diesen Fällen trifft die Anwendung des "Irrealis" laut Duden gar nicht zu, es kann aber auch Konjunktiv verwendet werden, dabei ändert sich die Aussage.

---
Verwendung des Irrealis: 



> Als Irrealis bezeichnet man einen Konditionalsatz (Bedingungssatz), bei dem ausdrücklich vorausgesetzt wird, dass der vom Nebensatz bezeichnete Sachverhalt nicht eingetreten ist.
> Beim Irrealis stehen sowohl der Hauptsatz als auch der Nebensatz im Konjunktiv Plusquamperfekt. Beispiel: Hättest du etwas gesagt, wäre sie geblieben.



ebenda.

Wir haben keinen Bedingungssatz. Deshalb treffen die Voraussetzungen auf den Ausgangssatz gar nicht zu.

Ein Bedingungssatz wäre zum Beispiel:
_Wenn ich nicht kurz gezögert hätte (=Bedingung), hätte ich das neue Jobangebot angenommen._

---

Natürlich ist der Konjunktiv im Ausgangssatz auch korrekt:

_Ich habe kurz gezögert und hätte das neue Jobangebot beinahe angenommen._

Das habe ich nicht bestritten. Es ist eine andere Betrachtungsweise.

Im englischen Originalsatz wird ebenfalls die "einfache" Indikativ-Logik verwendet:

I hesitated for a second and almost accepted the new job proposal.


---


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Beinahe" und "fast" sind eine Abstufung von "nicht".


Nein, sind sie nicht. Das ist dein Denkfehler. Deine Duden-Zitate gehen am Ziel vorbei.

Aber lass gut sein, ich diskutiere diesen einfachen Sachverhalt nicht weiter. Es hat wirklich keinen Zweck. Es ist aber schade, dass auf diese Weise wieder einmal falsche Inhalte vermittelt werden.


----------



## Kajjo

anahiseri said:


> willst Du alles Ernstes sagen, dass dieser Satz falsch ist?


Willst du denn allen Ernstes sagen, dass du in #2 den Indikativ verwenden würdest, wenn du das Angebot abgelehnt _hättest_?! Um genau diesen Satz geht es nämlich! Nicht um anderen Kontext!


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Willst du denn allen Ernstes sagen, dass du in #2 den Indikativ verwenden würdest, wenn du das Angebot abgelehnt _hättest_?! Um genau diesen Satz geht es nämlich! Nicht um anderen Kontext!


Nicht, wenn ich es abgelehnt hätte, sondern wenn ich es abgelehnt habe.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Duden-Zitate


Es stellt sich die Frage, ob das überhaupt Duden-Zitate sind @Hutschi . Ich finde nur:


> wir hätten uns fast verlaufen
> Duden | fast | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft





Hutschi said:


> Du hast fast alles richtig.


Dieser Satz taugt nicht als Beispiel, weil sich ›fast‹ hier auf „alles“ bezieht. Die Frage nach Indikativ oder Konjunktiv erübrigt sich bei diesem Satz also.

DWDS erwähnt nur Konjunktiv:


> mit Plusquamperf. Konjunktiv
> drückt aus, dass etw. im letzten Augenblick doch nicht geschehen ist
> DWDS              –                fast


Es scheint aber Ausnahmen zu geben, wenn ich die Aussagen in folgendem (noch nicht so alten) Thread zu grunde lege:
und wäre fast auf meinen Bruder gefallen

Trotzdem: Die erste Wahl muss hier (bei dem Satz, um den es in diesem Thread geht) Konjunktiv sein, so weit ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Die erste Wahl muss hier (bei dem Satz, um den es in diesem Thread geht) Konjunktiv sein, so weit ich das beurteilen kann.


Danke. Erneut hätte man alles nach #2 vergessen können. Mich ärgert es, dass wir nur noch solche Scheindiskussionen führen.


----------



## Hutschi

Meine Duden-Zitate sind aus: Duden, richtiges und gutes Deutsch, 6. Auflage.  Gedruckte Auflage, natürlich.

Zitate habe ich gekennzeichnet.

Beispiele, die nicht als Zitat gekennzeichnet sind, sind von mir.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Danke. Erneut hätte man alles nach #2 vergessen können. Mich ärgert es, dass wir nur noch solche Scheindiskussionen führen.


?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Duden, richtiges und gutes Deutsch, 6. Auflage. Gedruckte Auflage.


Danke, muss ich mir mal anschauen (gibts bestimmt hier in der Uni-Bibliothek).


Kajjo said:


> nur noch solche Scheindiskussionen


Einerseits … andererseits. Einerseits ufert es öfters ziemlich aus; Argumente, die schon genannt wurden, werden oft wiederholt, das kann für den Leser schon ein wenig ermüdend sein. Andererseits ist es nicht verboten, hier seine Meinung zu äußern. Es gibt halt häufig Meinungsunterschiede; das liegt ein wenig in der Natur der Sache, wir diskutieren hier ja nicht über Mathematik.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Trotzdem: Die erste Wahl muss hier (bei dem Satz, um den es in diesem Thread geht) Konjunktiv sein, so weit ich das beurteilen kann.


Solange das die Wahlmöglichkeit des Indikativ nicht als falsch ausschließt, bin ich damit einverstanden.
Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Betrachtungsweisen.

Für mich ist wesentlich, dass ich die Wahl habe. Nicht in welcher Reihenfolge.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Solange das die Wahlmöglichkeit des Indikativ nicht als falsch ausschließt,


Der Indikativ ist falsch. Punkt.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich probiere es noch ein letztes Mal:

canoonet - Verb: Modus: Konjunktiv: Konjunktiv II im Hauptsatz

Canoo nennt das "weggelassener irrealer Bedingungssatz".

 Ich hätte das Angebot beinahe angenommen (wenn ich es mir nicht doch noch anders überlegt hätte).
 Ich habe das Angebot beinahe angenommen. <inhaltlich sinnfrei, grammatisch falsch>

Anderes Beispiel:

_Klaus tropft Gift in den Drink von Sabine. 
 Sabine hätte den Drink fast getrunken (wenn sie nicht gewarnt worden wäre).
 Sabine hat den Drink fast getrunken. <inhaltlich sinnfrei, grammatisch falsch>
= Sabine hat den Drink nicht getrunken. <beabsichtigter Inhalt, der Sinn ergibt>_

aber:

_Sabine hat den Drink fast ausgetrunken. 
= Sie hat ihn getrunken, bis auf kleine Reste. <beabsichtigter Inhalt, der Sinn ergibt>
_
Der Indikativ darf in diesen Fällen ausschließlich dann stehen, wenn die Handlung real ist. Falls die Handlung irreal ist, muss der Konjunktiv II stehen. Da gibt es keinen Spielraum. Das ist einfach eine Frage von Sinn und Inhalt.

"Fast/beinahe" hat eine utnerschiedliche Bedeutung, ja nach Verb und Kontext. Im Sinne "er hätte es fast getan" bedeutet es, dass es eben nicht geschehen ist; im Sinne von "fast ganz" bedeutet es "teilweise".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Beispiele, die nicht als Zitat gekennzeichnet sind, sind von mir.


Danke für die Ergänzung. Hm, hab ich was übersehen, oder ist es so, dass keines der Beispiele als Zitat gekennzeichnet ist? mit anderen Worten, dass alle Beispiele von dir stammen?  (Wenn ich wirklich etwas übersehen haben sollte, nehme ich den Smiley zurück  Dann bitte genaue Seitenangaben, wo die Beispiele zu finden sind  )


----------



## Hutschi

Zitate, Zusammenfassung und Ergänzung.
_Duden, Richtiges und gutes Deutsch._ Wörterbuch der grammatischen Zweifelsfälle 6. Auflage, 2007, Dudenverlag


> Als Irrealis bezeichnet man einen Konditionalsatz (Bedingungssatz), bei dem ausdrücklich vorausgesetzt wird, dass der vom Nebensatz bezeichnete Sachverhalt nicht eingetreten ist.
> Beim Irrealis stehen sowohl der Hauptsatz als auch der Nebensatz im Konjunktiv Plusquamperfekt. Beispiel: Hättest du etwas gesagt, wäre sie geblieben.


S. 487


> Der Indikativ wird verwendet, wenn die Gültigkeit des vom Satz bezeichneten Sachverhalts nicht thematisiert bzw. in Zweifel gezogen werden soll. [...]


S. 466

Zum Konjunktiv: S. 576
(neues Zitat)


> Konjunktiv I und II sind nicht in der gleichen Weise als Zeitformen anzusehen, wie die entsprechenden Indikative. Der Gebrauch von Konjunktiv I und II ist  teilweise überlappend und teilweise betrifft er weniger einen Zeitbezug als eine Modalität, d.h. die Art und Weise des Realitätsbezuges.



S. 577/578:



> Der Konjunktiv II kann gebraucht werden:
> 1. Als Ausdruck des nur Vorgestellten, des Möglichen oder Irrealen, und zwar
> 
> - Im Konditionalsatz des Präteritums und damit verwandten Sätzen [...]
> Beispiel: Wenn sie käme, wäre ich froh. [...]
> 
> - In irrealen Vergleichssätzen ... [...]



Die hier unwesentlichen Sachen habe ich weggelassen. 
Wichtig ist: _Der Konjunktiv II *kann* gebraucht werden ..._

Wichtig ist auch:
_Der Indikativ wird verwendet, wenn die Gültigkeit des vom Satz bezeichneten Sachverhalts nicht thematisiert bzw. in Zweifel gezogen werden soll. _

Ich bezweifle in keiner Weise die Gültigkeit von "_Ich habe kurz gezögert und das neue Jobangebot beinahe angenommen." _

Deshalb verwende ich Indikativ.
Wenn ich es thematisieren will, kann ich Konjunktiv II verwenden.

Ich habe viele Beispiele zur Erklärung gebracht.
_
"Ich habe kurz gezögert und hätte das neue Jobangebot beinahe angenommen." _
Hier ist (Hier stimmen Kajjo und ich überein, soweit ich ihn verstehe) eine implizite unausgesprochene Bedingung vorhanden. 
Es ist ein irrealer Vergleichssatz, deshalb kann man hier Konjunktiv II verwenden. 
Im Indikativ ist kein solcher Vergleich vorhanden.
"Beinahe angenommen" bedeutet: "Ich habe es nicht angenommen, es war eine knappe Entscheidung." Ich sehe hier weder Zweifel noch Irreales.

---

Ich weiß natürlich, dass der Duden kein amtliches Werk mehr ist. Er richtet sich nach der Standardsprache, beschreibt sie, aber er schreibt sie nicht mehr vor.

Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass es seit 2007 einen Sprachwandel gab, aber davon habe ich bei unserem Thema nichts gehört.

---


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Die erste Wahl muss hier (bei dem Satz, um den es in diesem Thread geht) Konjunktiv sein


*+ 1 *
Absolut meine Meinung.


> Als Irrealis bezeichnet man einen Konditionalsatz (Bedingungssatz), bei dem ausdrücklich vorausgesetzt wird, dass der vom Nebensatz bezeichnete Sachverhalt nicht eingetreten ist.


Was brauchst Du mehr? Das Jobangebot wurde nicht angenommen.

Edit:


Hutschi said:


> _"Ich habe kurz gezögert und hätte das neue Jobangebot beinahe angenommen." _
> ..... eine implizite unausgesprochene Bedingung vorhanden.
> Es ist ein irrealer Vergleichssatz, deshalb kann man hier Konjunktiv II verwenden.


Wo siehst Du hier  _eine implizite unausgesprochene Bedingung_ und _einen Vergleichssatz_, bitte?
_"Ich habe kurz gezögert"_ ist für mich weder das eine, noch das andere.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Was brauchst Du mehr? Das Jobangebot wurde nicht angenommen.





Hutschi said:


> "Beinahe angenommen" bedeutet: "Ich habe es nicht angenommen, es war eine knappe Entscheidung." Ich sehe hier weder Zweifel noch Irreales.


Warum siehst du da nichts Irreales? Du sagst doch selbst, dass es bedeutet: "Ich habe es *nicht* angenommen, [...]" 

Ich würde den Indikativ hier nicht als falsch bezeichnen wollen (vgl. oben #8 und #19), aber er scheint doch recht selten zu sein. Ergo: nicht empfehlenswert für Deutschlernende. Würdest du da zustimmen?



> fast, nahezu, annähernd
> *Beispiele*
> 
> beinahe immer
> er wäre beinahe verunglückt
> Duden | beinahe | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme


Kein Beispiel mit Indikativ, genau wie bei "fast" (#19).


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Warum siehst du da nichts Irreales? Du sagst doch selbst, dass es bedeutet: "Ich habe es *nicht* angenommen


Eben, siehe #6. Wir hätten uns Dutzende Postings ersparen können, wenn Hutschi nicht darauf versteift wäre, dass "beinahe angenommen" eben irreal ist. Er fehlinterpretiert "real" hier.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Er fehlinterpretiert "real" hier.


Ganz offensichtlich.
(in diesem Kontext):
Real = der Sachverhalt tritt ein/ ist eingetreten (cf. Dudendefinition)
Irreal = tritt nicht ein / ist nicht eingetreten


----------



## anahiseri

Und ich habe gedacht, solche Haarspalterei gibt's nur bei Spaniern  . . .


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Ganz offensichtlich.
> (in diesem Kontext):
> Real = der Sachverhalt tritt ein/ ist eingetreten (cf. Dudendefinition)
> Irreal = tritt nicht ein / ist nicht eingetreten


Genau.

Beispiel:

Kontext:
Ich sitze hier und schreibe eine Antwort.
Aussage:
Ich bin im Kino. (irreal)
Ich schreibe. (real)
Ich bin nicht im Kino. (real)  (Indikativ)
Ich schreibe nicht. (irreal).

_Ich habe eine Sekunde gezögert und hätte das neue Jobangebot fast angenommen. Nur im irrealen Vergleichssatz.

Kontext -> Folge
Ich habe das Angebot nicht angenommen. -> "Ich habe es angenommen." ist irreal.
Ich habe das Angebot angenommen. -> "Ich habe es nicht angenommen. ist irreal.
_
Daraus folgt:

_Ich habe das Angebot fast nicht angenommen. -> "Ich habe es angenommen." ist irreal.
Ich habe das Angebot fast angenommen. -> "Ich habe es nicht angenommen." ist irreal.
_
Das müsste unmittelbar einleuchten.

Also nochmals:




> Der Indikativ wird verwendet, wenn die Gültigkeit des vom Satz bezeichneten Sachverhalts nicht thematisiert bzw. in Zweifel gezogen werden soll. [...]



-> bedeutet: "daraus folgt".

_Es gelte:  Ich habe das Angebot fast nicht angenommen. _ist real._ -> "Ich habe es angenommen." _ist real. Hier bezweifle ich: _"Ich habe es nicht angenommen."_

Es gelte: _Ich habe das Angebot fast angenommen. _ist real._ -> "Ich habe es nicht angenommen." _ist real. Hier bezweifle ich: _"Ich habe es angenommen."_
w.z.b.w.

Real: Ich habe das Angebot nicht angenommen.
_Ich hätte das Angebot fast angenommen. - _Dieser Satz erfordert Bedingungen, sonst ist er falsch. Man kann als Hilfskonstruktion implizite Bedingungen  annehmen. Das ist eine Hilfskonstruktion, die es erlaubt.  Bedingungen können Lebenserfahrungen sein. Es ist also korrekt. Daran habe ich nie gezweifelt.
Man kann ihn ersetzen durch: _Ich habe das Angebot abgelehnt, die Entscheidung war aber knapp._ oder _Ich habe das Angebot nicht angenommen, die Entscheidung war aber knapp. _Beide Sätze sind real und gleichbedeutend. Die einfache Verneinung macht reale zweiwertige Aussagen irreal und irreale real.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Kontext:
> Ich sitze hier und schreibe eine Antwort.
> Aussage:
> Ich bin im Kino. (irreal)


Ich glaube, ich kann hier nicht mehr ganz folgen. Wenn ich nicht im Kino bin und sage „Ich bin im Kino“ ist das eine Lüge, aber kein irrealer Satz, oder? Die Sprache folgt nicht immer einer mathematischen Logik. Im Englischen ist’s "almost" mit Indikativ, im Deutschen ›fast‹ mit Konjunktiv. Wie soll man da noch mit einer mathematischen Logik operieren? Was sagst du zu dem Satz „Da wären wir endlich!“? Konjunktiv, aber man zieht ja nichts in Zweifel. (Der Satz stammt aus einer älteren Auflage von _Richtiges und gutes Deutsch_.)

Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß.
Indikativ.


----------



## Hutschi

Da wären wir endlich.
Eine Form der Verwendung des Konjunktiv 2, aber nicht Irreales.

Ich kann auch sagen: „Da sind wir endlich da.“

Edit:
Duden, irreal: 
Duden | irreal | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
ℹ
unwirklich, nicht wirklich, nicht der Wirklichkeit angehörend oder mit ihr in Zusammenhang stehend


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich glaube, ich kann hier nicht mehr ganz folgen. Wenn ich nicht im Kino bin und sage „Ich bin im Kino“ ist das eine Lüge, aber kein irrealer Satz, oder? ...



Ja, es ist eine Lüge, und dass ich im Kino bin, ist irreal=trifft nicht zu.

Wenn ich nicht im Kino bin, kann ich sagen: "Ich bin nicht im Kino." Das ist dann real. Ich kann auch sagen: "Ich wäre im Kino, wenn es nicht so heiß wäre." Das ist dann ein irrealer Vergleichssatz. Ich kann sagen:  "Ich bin im Kino." Das ist dann eine Lüge. Ich kann sagen: "Ich bin beinahe ins Kino gegangen. Wenn ich dorthin gegangen wäre, wäre ich jetzt im Kino." Der erste Teil beschreibt die tatsächliche Situation. Er ist real, denn es stimmt mit der Wirklichkeit überein. Der zweite beschreibt eine hypothetische, also irreale Situation.

Ich kann auch sagen: "Ich wäre beinahe ins Kino gegangen. Wenn ich dorthin gegangen wäre, wäre ich jetzt im Kino." Beide Sätze beschreiben eine hypothetische Situation.
Der Nachteil solcher Beispiele: Sie sind konstruiert.

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was an der Indikativ-Form falsch sein soll, wenn sie eine reale Situation beschreibt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Lieber Bernd,
Deinen ganzen Ausführungen über "real ↔ irreal" kann ich nicht folgen, Deine Beispiele finde ich zum Teil sogar völlig absurd, aber (laut Canoo) hast Du (trotzdem ) recht:

Hier habe ich etwas für Dich entdeckt:


> In einigen Fällen – wenn der Aspekt der Irrealität durch *als dass* oder Adverbien wie *beinahe* ausgedrückt wird – wird neben dem Konjunktiv II auch der Indikativ verwendet:
> Niemand ist so klug, als dass er alles weiß (häufiger: wüsste).
> Sie rannte so schnell, dass sie beinahe umfiel (häufiger: umgefallen wäre).


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Da bin ich erleichtert.
Ich habe keine "echten" Beispiele (in Wörterbüchern und Grammatiken) gefunden. Nur deshalb habe ich Beispiele erfunden. Dass sie absurd sind, sollte nur den Kontrast verstärken.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Erneut hätte man alles nach #2 vergessen können. Mich ärgert es, dass wir nur noch solche Scheindiskussionen führen.


So nutzlos war die Diskussion eben doch nicht! 

Canoonet betont allerdings, dass der Konjunktiv II "häufiger" ist.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Canoonet betont allerdings, dass der Konjunktiv II "häufiger" ist.


Der Konjunktiv ist die korrekte Lösung. Dabei bleibe ich. Dass ausnahmsweise anscheinend manche auch mal ("selten") den Indikativ verwenden, wirft doch nicht die grundsätzliche Regel über den Haufen, oder?

Hutschis Ansichten zu "irreal" und "real" sind faktisch falsch und irreführend und folgen eindeutig einem falschen Verständnis von Logik und einer falsch-wortwörtlichen Interpretation von "beinahe angenommen". Hutschi hat nicht "doch recht gehabt", sondern seine gesamten Argumentationsketten waren logisch falsch und irreführend.

Ab #2 war hier alles völlig verzichtbar. Allenfalls eine Anmerkung "selten/manchmal wird auch der Indikativ verwendet" inkl. deines Canoo.net-Zitats wäre sinnvoll gewesen, aber nicht Diskussionen darüber, ob "beinahe angenommen" nicht doch "real" ist. Wir blamieren uns und unser Forum bis auf die Knochen mit so einem Mumpitz. 

Ich würde es sehr gerne sehen, wenn ab #3 alles gelöscht werden würde. Das nützt absolut niemanden etwas.

*Der typische Deutschlerner muss folgendes mitnehmen: #2 ist korrekt. Punkt. 

Es muss im Regelfall der Konjunktiv II stehen, weil der Satz irreal ist.*

Meine Güte!


----------

